
FaunaDB enters the enterprise - evanweaver
https://fauna.com/blog/faunadb-enterprise-preview-release
======
evanweaver
This release also includes FaunaDB Developer Edition which is free and runs on
your laptop.

~~~
strobe
>>FaunaDB Developer Edition is free, but limited—you can’t set up a
distributed cluster with it, and it’s not tuned for high performance...

How local performance differs from cloud version, especially for things which
might be distributed between nodes?

